

 Microsoft: "dropping support for IE6 is not an option" - edw519
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/08/microsoft-dropping-support-for-ie6-is-not-an-option.ars

======
alanthonyc
Unfortunately, for some companies, IE6 is just a front end for a lot of legacy
applications. To them, internet browsing is a secondary function.

------
est
[http://blogs.msdn.com/sharepoint/archive/2009/05/07/announci...](http://blogs.msdn.com/sharepoint/archive/2009/05/07/announcing-
sharepoint-server-2010-preliminary-system-requirements.aspx)

------
bkbleikamp
As a designer and front-end developer I view it as a service to people to
force them to realize their browser is out-dated.

~~~
locopati
That's all well and good. There are a lot of internal corporate applications
that were developed on IE6. Knowing that IE6 required workarounds that would
break in IE7/IE8/FF3/etc, it would be irresponsible of Microsoft to force
upgrades to IE7 or IE8. Meanwhile, corporations are not likely to revisit
working apps and upgrade them to IE7 or IE8 - there are better things to do
with people's time. So, the sad truth is that IE6 is going to live on as a
legacy application, but not one that necessarily must be supported by present
and future applications. There are plenty of alternative browsers that can
play alongside IE6 in corporate environments and allow web development to
progress.

This reply is a bit blunt, but if you're outside a big corporation, it's easy
to say 'bad developers, get with the program', which is an overly simple
answer that ignores the reality of most big businesses. They want to get
things done, and that doesn't always mean doing things 'correctly'.

~~~
bkbleikamp
I understand why IE6 is around – I have plenty of friends stuck on IE6 who
can't easily use my personal site.

